# Game needed in central Arkansas



## Doc_Souark (Feb 26, 2002)

HELP !!!!!!! 

 I seriously need to play a DnD game in the near future or I will go into full RPG withdrawel ! I mean I need to really KILL something soon !! (In a figuretive roleplaying sense)

 I'll be starting a Sidewinder or a Forbidden Kingdoms campaign as soon as I get the core books this spring too.(if I can find the bodies to play) so if ou're intrested in that reply.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Mar 11, 2002)

Jeff, Harley, Jo or any of the SEArk crew ( anybody else too in CenArk[Troll Lords Welcome ]) put your names down for d20 Wild West action this spring.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Mar 17, 2002)

It's sad when the only person to reply to a post is yourself


----------



## Dogen (Mar 27, 2002)

*Still looking*

What is your idea of central Arkansas?  I'm from Beebe and I know another Guy from the base in J-ville looking to game if that is in your area.


----------



## Doc_Souark (Mar 28, 2002)

Pine Bluff/ Jefferson county is about as far as I can go maybe Little Rock since the engine in my truck went bye bye


----------



## Dogen (Mar 29, 2002)

Maybe someone else will show up and be a good half way point for us.  I have not even been able to try out 3rd edition yet.  I need to Game.


----------



## Renocide (Mar 29, 2002)

*Hey Guys...*

Myself and three other gamers are about to get together and start up a new D&D 3E game. We are located in the NLR area right around McCain Mall. If any of you dont mind the drive we would like to add a few more to the group. 
Anyway, if you are interested e-mail me at renocide2@hotmail.com. We might be starting this Sunday.


----------

